# Is anyone using Royal Canine dog food



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Daisy is so picky that I have tried several types of dog food. She will not Eukuuba or Wellness. I picked up some Royal Canine and wolfed that down. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I feed Sissy a combination and she eats 1/2 royal canin #26 Beauty and she loves it.


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes. I have been feeding my dog that since she was a puppy. I give her #30 for small picky eaters, which she is. I usually mix it with a wet food such as Merrick or Chef Michaels which she really likes. I don't think the Chef Michaels is the best wet I could buy but I figure that mixed with the Royal Canine it should be OK.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi grew up on Royal Canin Mini Puppy, which got the seal of approval from both his breeder and my trainers. Now that he is a year old, I am slowly switching him to Natural Balance Organic. NB doesn't have an organic puppy food, so that wasn't an option. I went this route because I really don't like all the pesticides hormones and antibiotics in the food supply for either people or animals. For people who feel that they must feed a totally grain free diet, NB wouldn't work because it does contain brown rice flour. But grains don't seem to bother Kodi. 

If I didn't have a choice of moving to an organic food, I probably would have just transitioned him to the adult formula Royal Canin. (which actually isn't grain-free either) He did very well on it, holding a good weight, beautiful coat and nice firm stools. At one point I got worried about the grain issue, but after talking to several vet friends including one who specializes in nutrition, they all said that if your dog has a problem with grain, then certainly you need to avoid it. But that for the majority of dogs, some grain is fine. I suspect that most of them would also roll their eye at me for choosing an organic dog food, but it's locally available and it's good quality food, so I have chosen to go that route. It also doesn't hurt that it's a little less expensive than Royal Canin.(which I think is one of the most expensive kibbles) If I find that he doesn't like the NB, though, I still might end up putting him on the Royal Canin adult formula.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

All our cats eat Royal Canin and do very well on it.Dizzie has Hills Natures Best.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I just switched Henry to Royal Canin Vet formula because he wouldnt eat his Fromms anymore. This seems to be working so far and the Vet says it's good.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Royal Canine Poodle formula took care of my picky eater Jasper. I did worry about wheat because of tear stains that is why I chose the poodle formula. I personally had a hard time with it not being rated well on "the dog food analysis" which is one of the reasons my boys now eat commercial raw (there are so many reasons when your an OCD CDL) But Jasper did really well on it. Cash on the other hand blew up like a blimp and was always hungry (that is the other reason we switched to raw.)

I totally agree with Karen. If it works (and your not an OCD CDL) don't fix it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I totally agree with Karen. If it works (and your not an OCD CDL) don't fix it.


Though some people might think it's a little OCDish that I want to feed my dog all-organic food.:wink:


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

What's an OCD CDL? I want to know if I am one!!! And what is commercial raw? Maybe my dog needs it! lol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OCD CDL is a _Crazy Dog Lady with an Obsessive Compulsive Disorder._ LOL.

Commercial Raw is raw food that you get that is all formulated and ground and made into patties or medallions. I (and many on here) use Natures Variety.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

my 21 week 1/2 hav 1/2 shih tzu is a very picky eater. for the first couple of weeks, I thought I had it figured out with royal canine 33, puppy. and a little of evo mixed in.

NOT! 

my other dog eats Innova. and my little guy, he won't eat the same Innova out of his own bowl, but will snag some kibble out of my big dog's bowl and eat it.

then my vet sorta of pimp slapped me for feeding royal canine. said that the Innova line or any of the sister lines is far superior, and RC has fillers.

I think my pup just got a taste for ppl food, and holds out for it (sigh). my bad.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

My Golden Retriever has eaten it for several years and does well on it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> then my vet sorta of pimp slapped me for feeding royal canine. said that the Innova line or any of the sister lines is far superior, and RC has fillers.


My vet (as well as my vet friends) thinks Royal Canin is a very good food.

As far as dogs being picky... we've had many threads on that. Dogs get picky because their owners allow them to get picky. A healthy dog won't starve itself. Pick a food that YOU feel is healthy. Put it in the bowl and walk away. Pick up whatever isn't eaten in 20 minutes, and don't feed again until the next meal. They WILL give in, and you'll end up with a dog who eats a good healthy diet WHEN you give it to him or her.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I say AMEN to Karen's post! Too many people let their dogs be the ones in charge - with food and everything else. It makes the dogs as neurotic as the owners!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have never heard anything negative about RC. Be careful not to keep changing foods because your pup will learn to hold out for something better


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

And...Karen's advice is right on the money!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Personally, I'm not the hugest fan of Royal Canin because their products are so processed. Instead of a meat protein source being the number one ingredient, it is usually a grain, and they also add wheat gluten to many of their products. Their foods are usually full of fillers rather than delivering the best quality.

IMO it's a good (or decent) food, but it's not the greatest. There are much healthier, less processed options out there.

To me, it's the difference between a human eating a balanced, home cooked meal every night versus eating a higher end fast food.

That being said, if it's a choice between your dog absolutely refusing a better food and gobbling up Royal Canin, then you might just have to go with it.

My analogy is this: kids love to eat McDonald's because it tastes good, but it is so bad for them!! meanwhile, a home cooked meal is the healthiest option, but not always the most tasty to kids. You have to make a decision as the "doggy parent" what your "child" is going to eat!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

My rule of thumb is that I can clearly identify the first 10+ ingredients as real food. If I get beyond ten, fantastic! The first 5-10 ingredients are really what most of the food is. Here are some comparisons - pulled right from the company's websites. 

First ten ingredients of Royal Canin Shih Tzu formula:
Chicken meal, brown rice, rice, chicken fat, oatmeal, wheat gluten meal, natural chicken flavor, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), rice hulls, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA)

First ten of Wellness Small Breed:
Deboned Turkey, Chicken Meal, Salmon Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground Barley, Rye Flour, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Menhaden Fish Meal, Tomato Pomace

First ten of Iams ProActive Health Adult Small Breed:
Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast

Think about what "Wheat Gluten Meal" "Rice Hulls" "Chicken Flavor" or "Dried Egg Product" really are, and what kind of nutrition they really offer. 

But THE MOST IMPORTANT THING is how well your dog does on the food. I used to work at a Greyhound rescue and the ex-racers did terrible on high-end food. Bad coats, lots of stomach problems, lost weight. Find what works for your pup - clear eyes, good coat, good skin, lots of energy, minimum "output" lol - and feed that. It's different for each & every dog, and often changes with age.

And yes, picky eaters are made, not born! 

~Karen


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Innova puppy:

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Barley, Brown Rice, rice, Chicken Fat, Herring, Flaxseed, natural flavors, Apples, carrots, tomatoes.

Chicken is the clean combination of flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts or whole carcasses of chicken - exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, and entrails.

Chicken meal is the dry rendered (cooked down) product from a combination of clean flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts of whole carcasses of chicken -- exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, or entrails.Natura uses high-quality chicken meal in many of our foods as an excellent source of protein. 

Barley is a major food and animal feed crop, a member of the grass family Poaceae. Ground barley is the entire barley kernel, ground or chopped.

Ground Barley is a good quality source of carbohydrates. Because Natura uses the entire barley kernel, it contributes additional protein, barley oil, bran, vitamins and minerals to the diet. 

The whole rice kernel containing the nutrient-rich bran with only the rice hull removed. Brown Rice is rich in numerous nutrients like B-vitamins, magnesium, and fatty acids. 

Rice, unless listed as brown rice, is the de-hulled rice kernel, without the bran -- known as white rice. 

(naturally preserved with mixed Tocopherols) Chicken fat is obtained from the tissues of chickens in the commercial process of rendering or extracting. 
Chicken fat is the highest of all animal sources in linoleic acid (over 23%), an important element for skin and coat health. Because Natura uses such high-quality chicken, this is a high-quality source of fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a Natural Source of Vitamin E). 

Herring is the clean tissue of undecomposed whole herring or herring cuttings, either or both. Herring is an excellent single-source protein. It is also an excellent source of Omega 3 fatty acids. Natura uses whole, high-quality herring, which are ground and added to the ingredient mix. 

Flaxseed is the whole seed of the flax plant.
Flaxseed is a good source of both soluble and insoluble fiber. Together these fibers aid in digestion and help to maintain good stool consistency. Flaxseed is also an excellent source of omega-6 and omega-3 fatty acids (such as alpha-linolenic acid). These fatty acids help produce the soft, luxuriant coat on your pet for which Natura is known. 

Natural flavors are flavor ingredients that do not contain synthetic or artificial components. In the Natura products that include "natural flavor" in the formula, the exact composition is proprietary. However, it is always made from high quality all natural ingredients, consistent with Natura's nutritional philosophy. 

A member of the rose family, the apple has a compartmented core and is thus classified as a pome fruit. 

Apples are an excellent source of dietary fiber. About 81% of the fiber is soluble; most of it is of a type called pectin. Apples provide both soluble and insoluble fiber, some vitamin C and beta carotene, and potassium and boron. Natura uses this nutritious fruit in its whole form to obtain all of its wholesome nutrients. 

Tomatoes are the edible berry of the tomato plant of the nightshade family.

Carrots are the roots of the carrot plant, and a member of the parsley family.
Innova dog and cat foods contain whole fresh carrots. 

Evo chicken 'n turkey:

Chicken 

Chicken is the clean combination of flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts or whole carcasses of chicken - exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, and entrails.

Chicken is an excellent source of protein. 

Chicken Meal 

Chicken meal is the dry rendered (cooked down) product from a combination of clean flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts of whole carcasses of chicken -- exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, or entrails.

Natura uses high-quality chicken meal in many of our foods as an excellent source of protein. 

Barley 

Barley is a major food and animal feed crop, a member of the grass family Poaceae. Ground barley is the entire barley kernel, ground or chopped.

Ground Barley is a good quality source of carbohydrates. Because Natura uses the entire barley kernel, it contributes additional protein, barley oil, bran, vitamins and minerals to the diet. 

Brown Rice 

The whole rice kernel containing the nutrient-rich bran with only the rice hull removed. Brown Rice is rich in numerous nutrients like B-vitamins, magnesium, and fatty acids. 

Rice 

Rice, unless listed as brown rice, is the de-hulled rice kernel, without the bran -- known as white rice.

Chicken Fat 

(naturally preserved with mixed Tocopherols) Chicken fat is obtained from the tissues of chickens in the commercial process of rendering or extracting. 

Chicken fat is the highest of all animal sources in linoleic acid (over 23%), an important element for skin and coat health. Because Natura uses such high-quality chicken, this is a high-quality source of fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a Natural Source of Vitamin E). 

Herring 

Herring is the clean tissue of undecomposed whole herring or herring cuttings, either or both.

Herring is an excellent single-source protein. It is also an excellent source of Omega 3 fatty acids. Natura uses whole, high-quality herring, which are ground and added to the ingredient mix. 

Flaxseed 

Flaxseed is the whole seed of the flax plant.

Flaxseed is a good source of both soluble and insoluble fiber. Together these fibers aid in digestion and help to maintain good stool consistency. Flaxseed is also an excellent source of omega-6 and omega-3 fatty acids (such as alpha-linolenic acid). These fatty acids help produce the soft, luxuriant coat on your pet for which Natura is known. 

Natural Flavors 

Natural flavors are flavor ingredients that do not contain synthetic or artificial components.

In the Natura products that include "natural flavor" in the formula, the exact composition is proprietary. However, it is always made from high quality all natural ingredients, consistent with Natura's nutritional philosophy. 

Apples 

A member of the rose family, the apple has a compartmented core and is thus classified as a pome fruit. 

Apples are an excellent source of dietary fiber. About 81% of the fiber is soluble; most of it is of a type called pectin. Apples provide both soluble and insoluble fiber, some vitamin C and beta carotene, and potassium and boron. Natura uses this nutritious fruit in its whole form to obtain all of its wholesome nutrients. 

Tomatoes 

Tomatoes are the edible berry of the tomato plant of the nightshade family.

Carrots 

Carrots are the roots of the carrot plant, and a member of the parsley family.

Innova dog and cat foods contain whole fresh carrots.


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry but I do need to disagree about the picky eaters. I think alot of that is genetic as in children. My dog from the very start, (when she was eight weeks old) did not eat good, on the other hand my friends havanese has always been a good eater and will eat anything. I have tried everything on my dog and still walks away at the sight of food. And, she has never had table food!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morridon said:


> Sorry but I do need to disagree about the picky eaters. I think alot of that is genetic as in children. My dog from the very start, (when she was eight weeks old) did not eat good, on the other hand my friends havanese has always been a good eater and will eat anything. I have tried everything on my dog and still walks away at the sight of food. And, she has never had table food!!!


But you can make it better, or you can play into it and make it worse. You didn't hear of many "picky eaters" among children during the depression... if there was food, they ate it, and willingly. Our kids live in a time of plenty, and can easily hold out for something better at another meal without facing starvation. Same with our dogs.

Kodi was not a particularly good eater in the beginning... He refused probably one out of three meals offered to him. But I didn't cave, and I didn't keep offering him different choices. (with the encouragement of his breeder, my trainer and good people here!!!) He's a big boy with a glossy coat, solid muscle and in good flesh, and always has been. Even now, there are days that he refuses a meal. Not often, but it happens. When he does, no fuss, I just pick it up and put it away for later. He rarely refuses twice in a row.

These dogs, from what I've experienced with Kodi and what I read on the forum, aren't Labs. They AREN'T "eating machines". (which is probably not a bad thing... it can be hard to keep a Lab at a healthy weight) But I seriously doubt there are many (assuming no underlying health problem) who would starve themselves to death. Let's face it, the ancestors of our little dogs, not that far back, survived very nicely on a diet of mostly rice, beans and eggs.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

morridon said:


> Sorry but I do need to disagree about the picky eaters. I think alot of that is genetic as in children. My dog from the very start, (when she was eight weeks old) did not eat good, on the other hand my friends havanese has always been a good eater and will eat anything. I have tried everything on my dog and still walks away at the sight of food. And, she has never had table food!!!


Most children are picky at some point - I tend to believe some food skepticism is hard wired from our hunter-gatherer days when "Oooh, what's this?" could mean a poisonous mushroom. Of course not all!

I think some dogs are more disposed to be more picky. But I think in 99% of cases (there are exceptions) people make a mountain out of their molehill.

I was showing a Hav for someone.. she swore up down and sideways this dog was the pickiest eater alive.. she was small anyway, underweight, would just not eat. She tried every kind of dog food, canned food, raw food, maybe she'd eat it for a day or two but tat was it.

I had her for 4 days with the "You can eat this, or you can be hungry" game and that was that. She'd skip a meal here or there but the rules applied and every time she came to my house, she'd eat - and every time she went home, she'd starve herself.

~K


----------



## Lau (Apr 23, 2009)

My pup's breeder used Royal Canin Mini and Arlo did well on it and liked it. I (the unwise new owner) thought it would be better to provide an organic/higher meat content food that also happened to be cheaper.

I had to think again after he wouldn't touch anything else - and if his bowl had mixed dry food in it he would spit out every non-Royal Canin bit! I realised that I could easily waste a lot of money trying to pursuade him to like other brands - and perhaps should be thankful that he ate and did well on (always firm stools etc..never any botty problems) Royal Canin. 

Hence he's still on Royal Canin and has progressed to the Adult mini version - although he finds this a tad less appetising than the puppy variety, he still eats it. It is quite expensive here in the UK, but a bag lasts a long time. He also has NatureDiet (UK only?)wet dog food which he loves and I'm very happy with the cost and quality of that, so all in all the Royal Canin/Naturediet dry/wet combo works well for us.


----------

